

What Is Happening To The jQuery Plugins Site? - tilt
http://blog.jquery.com/2011/12/08/what-is-happening-to-the-jquery-plugins-site/

======
vinhboy
So that initial message about upgrading was a half-truth?

~~~
RedWolves
No it was true...we've been working on a new plugin site for quite sometime
now. This just forced our hand to make it priority.

